# Detroit Demolition Find.



## hemihampton (Apr 12, 2019)

Past couple of days been climbing under old house crawlspaces of Abandoned house looking for old cans & bottles. I did get a real nice bottle today. got a few bottles under a few different house's but this McBride Earl & Pollard Hutch Bottle by far the best. Attic mint with mint intact Hutchinson Stopper. Probably dates between 1900-1910 roughly. Could be 1890's but no later then 1910. LEON
​


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 12, 2019)

More Pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 12, 2019)

The Hutchinson Rubber Stopper is still intact & like new. No rust on spring stopper & rubber complete with out any deterioration. Unusual for me since most of my dug Hutches (& theres been many) have the hutch stopper pretty rough & beat up or missing all together. At least 50% of the dug Hutch's will have them still intact or at bottom of Bottle. LEON.


----------



## timofthree (Apr 12, 2019)

Wow. I’ve recently been turned onto Hutch type bottles from the Antique Archeology YouTube videos. I’m sure those guys would love this!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 12, 2019)

I got a fascination with Hutch bottles myself. Thats why I got over 200 different Michigan Hutch's. SO, It's always a thrill to dig or obtain another one. I got about 5 different McBride Earl & Pollard Hutch's & this variation is much tougher then the others. LEON.

P.S. Old Hutch Pic Below.


----------



## shotdwn (Apr 13, 2019)

Great finds. The Hutch is a really nice one. Congrats on finding it.


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 13, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## bottle-bud (Apr 13, 2019)

Awesome hutch collection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 13, 2019)

Awesome finds, that Hutch is a real beauty!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 13, 2019)

Wow, it's survived so well!

Whatever are they doing on the lots where they demolish the houses? What replaces the houses?


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 13, 2019)

Nice find, any way you could locate the privy and dig?


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 13, 2019)

Wow, impressive!


----------



## Screwtop (Apr 13, 2019)

Holy cripes, man! Those are awesome! That display is killer!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 13, 2019)

Heckuva find to put in a killer display, Leon!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 14, 2019)

Robby Raccoon said:


> Wow, it's survived so well!
> 
> Whatever are they doing on the lots where they demolish the houses? What replaces the houses?





They just fill in any hole where the house was with dirt. And thats it. Nothing else built on it. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 14, 2019)

southern Maine diver said:


> Nice find, any way you could locate the privy and dig?




A lot of times if the house had a garage, the garage will be built in the back corner. BUT, Before the Garage was ever built & before people were driving cars the Privy was usually in that same back corner or at least one of the many Privy's were. As they tear the house down they will tear down the garage which is usually already half gone or half dilapidated away. As a result as soon as they remove the Concrete garage floor they almost always kick up some kind of bottles, some times lots of broken shards but sometimes whole bottles. When they do this a lot of times they really tear up the whole back yard greatly disturbing the top 2 feet layer of dirt & sometimes deeper & sometimes leaving lots of broken up concrete debris buried deep in the dirt. This can make it extremely difficult to probe & find a privy. BUT, This house in picture had no garage & the 2 abandoned houses next to it have no standing garage so all 3 of these lots would be good candidates for some probing. Which I may do soon. But sometimes I like to wait till the middle of summer to have heavy Foliage hide my activity from prying eyes or nosy neighbors. LEON.


----------



## Bobby algar (Apr 14, 2019)

Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BF109 (Apr 17, 2019)

Cool finds! I would seriously be running a metal detector over the area after they finish the demolition.


----------



## Ace31 (May 18, 2019)

Love those hutches, good stuff, I've yet to find a hutch myself, still hunting.


----------



## GEEMAN (May 20, 2019)

Right on ! Love reading about your bottle missions.


----------



## POLECAT (May 20, 2019)

you are my hero! your posts teach me much and are really fun to read. red arrow! ive been looking at those on ebay.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (May 25, 2019)

BF109 said:


> Cool finds! I would seriously be running a metal detector over the area after they finish the demolition.



Agree! But it'd be better yet to MD the yard before they raze the buildings. Less nails that way and gathering places are still visible.


----------

